# Opinions: Run-around trailer vs trailer for camping



## mtstorm (Jan 3, 2016)

I am going back and forth about getting either a Euro 2 horse trailer or a 2H gooseneck with a 4’ dry weekender. I currently have an F150, so I would need toget a new tow vehicle if I opted for the gooseneck. 

In the past I have only camped, maybe 2 times a year, mostly because I hate roughing it. I have borrowed a friend’s gooseneck to camp with and I can see camping more often if I had a real bed and some place warm and dry. I actively ride with a group that camps at least monthly during the summer (4-6 times a year). They all have camping rigs with large trucks and of course encouraging me to go that route. :wink:

I do however, love day riding and haul up to 2 hours (one way) to day-ride and I am attending more clinics as well. I haul almost every weekend during the summer. I am worried that if I buy a gooseneck I won’t be able to go for as many day rides/clinics. Many of my camping friends won’t even hitch their trailers for less than an overnight trip. 

I had a small 2006 steel bumper pull that I sold because I got frustrated as something always went wrong when I went to hitch (lights not working, hitch wouldn’t lock, etc.). I am not mechanically inclined and I needed to call someone to help me almost every time I hauled due to issues, which they usually resolved in 10 minutes, or it was always sitting at a friend’s to get tinkered with. Before the 2006 bumper pull I had a 18' stock that I never had problems with, but it was much bigger than I needed for 1 horse. After the problems with the 2006 bumper pull led me towards a new Euro style as it seems like it would be easier for me to use and would have less problems. 

A little about me: I trailer alone 100% of the time, I ride alone most of the time, my tow vehicle is also my daily commuter (I live in town and have one parking spot), I am not mechanically inclined, smaller lady, only have 1 horse and he is 14.2H leaner build and is very well mannered, I have zero concerns about him hauling in whatever I get, and I board so the trailer would be stored outside at the boarding barn. My budget is around $12k, although if I need to upgrade my tow vehicle it would impact the budget. 

What would your recommendation be?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Me....
I would buy a 2 horse with dressing room.
Bumper pull is more than fine.
It is you and you alone that rides, would like to go camping occasionally and needing to stay in a $$ budget, _not_ get crazy.
A trailer with a dressing room allows you to sleep off the ground on a cot and sleeping bag. Gives a place to put a portable toilet for your personal use. Some frugal use of water from a jug can work and being you only have 1 horse, you do have another side of the trailer to hold equipment you may want/need for a weekend of fun.
Don't feel pressured it has to be a LQ unit....that truly can be a "down-the-road" expense if you find you would like or need more luxury than dry and private to sleep in.
A {large} dressing room trailer is also not a behemoth to take out for a daily ride and those with LQ who won't hook up and go unless camping are also rather foolish to miss ride time because they have a "larger" rig to move around. That to me is a excuse....:icon_rolleyes:
Today many have larger trailers so trail-heads are often constructed to accommodate them and the space they need to maneuver. I see people hauling in 1 horse on 4-6 horse sized rigs all the time, just so they _*can*_ ride.
With your "budget" you can purchase a very nice trailer that will supply all your needs and have some left over...
Enjoy shopping.
:runninghorse2:.......


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Well, I have a Brenderup 2 horse straight (light, easily hauled with an F150, which is also what I have), and am planning to put a camper shell on the back of my truck. I have no problem sleeping in a tent, done it all my life; for me the truck shell would be to keep horse camp equipment dry (like hay, bedding, etc), because Brenderups don't have a lot of storage. But if you are hauling alone you could use the other stall for that. Your camper shell could be fitted out for a little sleeping quarters although for some people it would still be roughing it. 

Roughing it means different things to different people. To me if I don't have to dig a hole for my poop with a backpacking trowel, I'm not roughing it.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I would say a 2 horse bumper pull w/ dressing room then you can do it all.

1. your friends already bought you the shower, awning, cookstove and toilet so you don't "need" them

2. even if you go camping by yourself the truck bed, second stall in the trailer, and dressing room can fit a LOT of stuff

my wife & I camp in our 2 horse bumper pull a couple times per year, our trailer had a thick rubber mat screwed into the divider so even if hauling one horse you can put hay & coolers secured on one side of the trailer horse on the other side. each side fits a decent sized cot perfectly then on the cot we put our self-inflating camp mats on them and they are quite comfortable. 

the few things I wish our trailer had: hay rack on top, door between dressing room and horse area, and an awning but for the price & maintenance compared to a weekender trailer I'm happy with what we have


----------

